# 5th Wheel transporter Hondo area?



## Txsparky (Jun 21, 2009)

Does anyone know someone in the Uvalde Hondo area that moves big 5th wheel rv's?

I have a 36' rv , 12,000#, that I need to move from Crystal city to the Hondo area. It's about an 80 mile pull. I need to get it done in May.

If you know someone let me know

Thanks
Dave


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Pm me and I'll give you a number to a buddy that hotshots between SA and Washington State. When he's down for a few days at home he'll do short runs like that if he has time and the pay is worth it.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

If I was in the area I'd help you out for gas money and a case of beer. Good luck with your search. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------

